# Large new photo equipment



## ra5451 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi all,

   Let me first say that I know nothing about this equipment. I recently acquired a ProLine C41, 2 Model 2W36 revolving darkroom doors, a Colex RTK 40. There is also a module with large containers, probably for chemicals, a roller rack and a backlit board to read negatives. These products are all new in box. I'm looking to get more info on this system and possibly selling it all. I hope you can assist and educate me. And thanks for a great forum. p.s. I'm in Massachusetts.


----------



## ra5451 (May 9, 2014)

Bump...Still have them....


----------



## Msteelio91 (May 9, 2014)

Thread from the grave. Have you tried looking any of this up on eBay/etc? That might be your best bet for getting an idea on prices.


----------



## webestang64 (May 9, 2014)

The darkroom doors might be worth around $50-$150 each, the other items.....$0. Why $0.....well, here in St. Louis you can't even give away for free a C-41 or RA-4 processor.


----------



## gsgary (May 9, 2014)

i can't believe he has had it for 2 years and no sale


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 9, 2014)

Maybe a picture of it all would help, although I don't know if many people are doing their own color film developing (C41). But some of the other items (like the lightbox) might be usable for a home darkroom.


----------



## StoneNYC (May 11, 2014)

I'm in CT, would like more info, I probably wouldn't pay anything but I'll certainly take a door if you have it, the processors are massive and I don't know where I could store it but I would take it if course... and find a way, what a find to just have accidentally acquired them... Must be a good story!


----------

